# What to do?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I have been dating a Portugal native for awhile now, and we have started to discuss things in regards to a "move." I feel that his roots are firmly placed there and it would most likely be easier for myself and my children to move to Portugal. However, finding information on all this seems impossible for me. Either I seem to not be asked the right questions or what-not. 

If I was to move there I would be getting married to him. I know that I can visit for up to 90days without a visa. That much I do know. What I do not know is what I need to do to make this happen. Can I marry him in that 90days? or not, What kinda of visa do I need to apply for? What do I need to do to apply for my children? All those important questions that I seem to not be able to find. Or even if it is possible to do that in Portugal. 

I'm trying to find out all this information before I discuss moving there any further. Right now I do not work. I was thrown on SSI in the states due to a disorder. I'm willing to work etc when or if I were to move. 

Discussions are in the beginning process and it just seems like a lot gather up and learn. 


If anyone has done this or knows Anything at all about it please feel free to let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you get hold of the nearest Portuguese consulate or embassy to you? Also check their website. Good luck


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

HJD76 said:


> Hi, I have been dating a Portugal native for awhile now, and we have started to discuss things in regards to a "move." I feel that his roots are firmly placed there and it would most likely be easier for myself and my children to move to Portugal. However, finding information on all this seems impossible for me. Either I seem to not be asked the right questions or what-not.
> 
> If I was to move there I would be getting married to him. I know that I can visit for up to 90days without a visa. That much I do know. What I do not know is what I need to do to make this happen. Can I marry him in that 90days? or not, What kinda of visa do I need to apply for? What do I need to do to apply for my children? All those important questions that I seem to not be able to find. Or even if it is possible to do that in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Hi HJD76
Welcome to the forum. Your question lives a lot to answer. What does your partner do for a living? What can you do? Can you afford a house in Portugal? Have you got enough money to live until both of you have a job in this country? What is your partner idea, regarding your way of life if you move over? How many children are you talking about and ages? If you are getting married, the best thing to do is to get married in the states and have the marriage registered in the Portuguese embassy, and, then check what you need to do about moving with the children to this country. I agree with nelinha, check all that with the Portuguese embassy before you make any decision, and, make sure you know what you going for


----------



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

HI, 
My daughter married someone from Portugal 4 years ago, she went on a visitors 90 day stay, they got married within that time and she was able to then apply for permanent resident. She did not have to come back to Canada. She still lives and works in Portugal and now has 1 son and a daughter on the way. Both children will have their Canadian citizenship as well as Portuguese. She is covered under the health insurance there (although she ususally goes private) and is eligible for maternity benefits just as if she were a Portuguese citizen. It did not seem to be too difficult to get everything in place. I am pretty sure the procedure would be the same for an American as it is for a Canadian. Hope this helps, if you need any other info, please let me know and maybe you can contact her directly and ask question. She is also a member on this site. She lives in Central Portugal, in a town called Torres Novas and although she does get homesick for sure, she is settling in and now speaks Portuguese fluently. She is teaching English in a private school..Their are alot of cultural differences for sure, and it does take a while to adjust. I have been there twice to visit, and actually love Portugal and the people. Thinking of semi retiring there myself. 









[ QUOTE=HJD76;234551]Hi, I have been dating a Portugal native for awhile now, 



and we have started to discuss things in regards to a "move." I feel that his roots are firmly placed there and it would most likely be easier for myself and my children to move to Portugal. However, finding information on all this seems impossible for me. Either I seem to not be asked the right questions or what-not. 

If I was to move there I would be getting married to him. I know that I can visit for up to 90days without a visa. That much I do know. What I do not know is what I need to do to make this happen. Can I marry him in that 90days? or not, What kinda of visa do I need to apply for? What do I need to do to apply for my children? All those important questions that I seem to not be able to find. Or even if it is possible to do that in Portugal. 

I'm trying to find out all this information before I discuss moving there any further. Right now I do not work. I was thrown on SSI in the states due to a disorder. I'm willing to work etc when or if I were to move. 

Discussions are in the beginning process and it just seems like a lot gather up and learn. 


If anyone has done this or knows Anything at all about it please feel free to let me know. 

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

It is possible to get married in 90 days, not sure if you can get your children legalized in that time unless your partner adopt them before you came over. Do it in the USA and sort all the legal requirements before you move. Faster and easier if you do it that way. If he loves you, doesn’t matter where you get married. Legally you will be a single woman with children coming on a holiday visa, getting married and trying to get your American kid’s to be given Portuguese residency. All that in 90 days? Some time’s the best thing to do is to go straight to the governmental institutions and ask the right questions. No one in here will be able to help and clarify you better then the Portuguese embassy, so have a chap with them


----------



## tomarcity (Jan 25, 2010)

hi

you have 90 days, but if a portuguese citizen assign, you can stay more 90 days, and more 90 days...

i think this guive a lot of time to married...

bye


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much. All this seems to have helped in getting the info needed.


----------

